# Looking for a body donor for a 67 GTO



## slowtoadcake (Jun 1, 2021)

Anyone have a good resource or lead to where to start looking. Dug into my restoration of my 67 GTO and hit a wall with the body.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Might try Franks Pontiac Parts they sell shells and rolling bodies.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

67 GTO - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive sale He has another 67 as well. I do not know this person.


----------

